# NPA bands birmingham rollers the right size?



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

ok i got my NPA bands from N.E. pigeon supply today, i did their " type in the breed of your bird" and they sent me size 7, they are yellow but look so small compared to the one Nemo has on now which black and 2010. could i just be looking at them wrong or something? Berminhams are considered performing rollers right?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

clean legged rollers are a size 7. I know some just band size 7 birds with size 8 because its easy just to order one size of band but they look sloppy when the band is too large. If you think its not a size 7 you would have put a size 7 or 8 snap on to see how it fits.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

my homer are in size 8 or 9 and these are a tad bit smaller so i guess they are 7's, thanks and i did do a good look at Nemo & Dory's feet they are kinda smaller then the homers


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

I purchased both 2011, 7mm & 8mm yellow bands from the NPA and the 7mm did seem a bit smaller then last years bands???


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they only had 7mm left everything else was sold out, and i told them what breed i had and they said they would send the right size so.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

This is a size 8 snap on band on a size 7 tippler, just really lose and falls to the bottom.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks Print Tippler for the pic (very close shot )the band on Nemo looks like that size kinda hangs on so i am guessing these will fit better then on the babies when it comes time


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

*bands*

dang your a good people for going to all the trouble to help those people with the right size bands.you get a good job, for over and above, good job ron


----------

